# VSA/RAPU5 and slowness ???



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

So, as some of you might know (from previous posts), I've been working on my "Mr. Bones and the Gourditos" for this year using an SSC32 board, VSA, and a newly purchased RAPU 5.0 (very cool!). 

One thing I found out (the hard way) is apparently I had the baud rate set in VSA to something fairly high (can't recall what it was offhand). I had recorded all my songs and was ready to go. Then, I ordered the RAPU and tried to download the files to it. It complained about a baud rate not being supported. So, I changed VSA to like 9600 baud and downloaded the files. I noticed that the movements were way off when they played back (even when played from the laptop again). So, I assume that changing the baud rate without re-recording the files somehow affects this.

I re-recorded all my songs again at 9600 baud (ugh) (and added about 8 extra channels of leds (just on and off)) and noticed when I recorded them (using a joystick and VSA) that I noticed a lag. It didn't seem to be as responsive as it was when I used the higher baud rate. It is almost like it is trying to process too many commands and it gets behind so sometimes the servos are lagging and then other times they catch up. 

So my question is (if I haven't confused everyone ) how can I fix this? Is it a problem with:
1. the laptop not being able to handle things
2. adding the additional LED channels (I currently have the SSC32 controlling 10 servos, 10 channels of LEDs)
3. changing the baud rate to 9600
4. something else?

It isn't terrible and I could probably live with it (I know the kids will love it anyway), its just that it worked SO well before.

Thanks for any help!
Jared


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I've never used the RAPU, but according to the V3 specifications, it can support BAUD rates of 2400, 4800, 9600, 19200, and 38400. These values are a subset of the acceptable values for RS-232 communication. You stated you did not know what value you had VSA set to. If it wasn't one of these numbers, that was most likely your problem.

According the the VSA documentation:

"What is a Time Frame?
Each unit of time is referred to as a “frame”. Any time-related device (i.e., events, markers) may span any integer number of frames. 

The default frame rate is 30FPS (frames per second), or about 33mS per frame. At this rate, approximately twelve MiniSSC or SMI events can operate concurrently on one serial port. About three SV203 events can operate concurrently on one serial port. These limitations are a result of the maximum MiniSSC and SMI 9600bps communication speed. VSA supports higher baud rates for more capable devices (see Device Settings)."

You are using 10 servo channels and 10 channels for LEDs. It appears you may have exceeded the maximum number of channels that one serial port can support for this frame rate.

I've also never used the lynxmotion SSC-32 controller, but according to it's documentation, it supports a BAUD rate of 38400, but you need to change the jumpers.

I'm not sure this would work, but I would change the BAUD rate to 38400 and try that. It may be a lot of work for nothing if it doesn't work, but it may be worth a try.

BTW. I made mention that I have never used the RAPU or the SSC-32, but I have used VSA with a EFX-TEK Prop-SX. I use 8 channels (for two 3-axis skulls) at a BAUd rate of 9600 and have no lag issues.


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

gmacted: Thanks - I noticed last night that both supported 38400 so I thought I'd try that. Hopefully it'll help out. Like I said, not a huge deal as I know the kids will love it even if the mouths don't sync at all - but me being a perfectionist makes it difficult to put something out in the yard that isn't perfect 

I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes.


----------



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

That seemed to work. 38400 makes things smooth again.

Thanks!


----------

